# WANTED MONARK SILVER KING Fender EARLY ribbed steel radius type rear and 28 spoke wheels Seat post Clamp



## JMack (Jun 21, 2017)

Wanted. MENS  EARLY 1934 CENTER RIBBED RADIUS TYPE CHROMED STEEL REAR FENDER 24" FOR MONARK SILVER KING AND ESPECIALLY 24” 28 spoke Lobdell Triple Step front wheel. Seat post clamp too.  THANKS.


----------



## 1937Silverking (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm selling a drop stand with clip $150 
Crank with pedals $175
Diamond chain $75
Tripple step wheels with brand new white walls $200
Delta Hornlight $475
Repo Delta handle bar horn button with great patina $200


----------



## JMack (Oct 26, 2018)

JMack said:


> RADIUS TYPE STAINLESS REAR FENDER 24" FOR MONARK SILVER KING AND A DROP STAND NEEDED. ALSO RAINGUTTER FRONT AND REAR FENDERS. ALSO ANY PARTS FOR 1934 MONARK SILVER KINGS THANKS.





JMack said:


> RADIUS TYPE STAINLESS REAR FENDER 24" FOR MONARK SILVER KING AND A DROP STAND NEEDED. ALSO RAINGUTTER FRONT AND REAR FENDERS. ALSO ANY PARTS FOR 1934 MONARK SILVER KINGS THANKS.



Bump


----------



## JMack (Jan 5, 2019)

bump


----------



## JMack (Jan 8, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jan 13, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jan 17, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jan 25, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jan 28, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Feb 3, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Feb 6, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Feb 11, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 15, 2019)

...


----------



## JMack (Feb 16, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Mar 5, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Mar 8, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Mar 12, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Apr 6, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Vbushnell (Apr 7, 2019)

Interested in a Silver king Bike?   
I have one thinking about letting go.  
Almost complete.   
Text Van at 2814706911.


----------



## JMack (Apr 10, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Apr 13, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Apr 20, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Apr 30, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (May 6, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (May 12, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (May 17, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (May 21, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (May 25, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (May 28, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jun 9, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jun 12, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jun 17, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jun 24, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jun 28, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jul 6, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jul 12, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jul 25, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Aug 11, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Aug 31, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Sep 6, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Oct 3, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Oct 6, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Oct 20, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Nov 11, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jan 23, 2020)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Feb 15, 2020)

Bump


----------



## JMack (May 6, 2020)

Bump


----------



## NormP (Feb 22, 2021)

1937Silverking said:


> I'm selling a drop stand with clip $150
> Crank with pedals $175
> Diamond chain $75
> Tripple step wheels with brand new white walls $200
> ...



I am interested in the stand and wheels. Any pics?


----------



## JMack (Mar 24, 2021)

JMack said:


> Wanted. MENS  EARLY 1934 CENTER RIBBED RADIUS TYPE CHROMED STEEL REAR FENDER 24" FOR MONARK SILVER KING AND ESPECIALLY 24” 28 spoke Lobdell Triple Step front wheel. Seat post clamp too.  THANKS.


----------



## ratrodz (Mar 24, 2021)

JMack said:


> View attachment 1378878




https://www.ebay.com/itm/294073467540?campid=5335809022


----------

